# Over the range microwave and offsetting 12� deep wall cabinets



## mossypath (Aug 28, 2011)

I think that if you hold the cabinets away from the wall you will find that you have created problems in other places.


> but I am an engineer, and I love simplicity


 How are you going to give a finished look to the cabinet wall intersection behind the cabinets. will have to make a false plate behind the microwave . for support, wall cabinets will seem to close and using the countertop will seam awkward. Will this affect any other wall? If so you will be losing 6” in your corners


----------



## samotlietuvis (Sep 22, 2011)

mossypath said:


> I think that if you hold the cabinets away from the wall you will find that you have created problems in other places. How are you going to give a finished look to the cabinet wall intersection behind the cabinets. will have to make a false plate behind the microwave . for support, wall cabinets will seem to close and using the countertop will seam awkward. Will this affect any other wall? If so you will be losing 6” in your corners


mossypath, thanks for the advice. I am definatelly overthinking and trying to create more problems :wallbash:. The more I think about it, the more I am going away from my over-complication, and going away from OTR. After researching about OTR on this forum, I decided that it is actually not a good idea. I have plenty on countertop space to put an microwave. Why hang it?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

When you want a OTR mic, you have to order the cabinets for that wall deeper, or you get what you got, and just deal with it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are minimum distances from the stove top listed in the directions and online for OTC microwaves. Just follow those.


----------

